#   >  1-
!
      "",    1,       ,  ?

----------

?    ?

----------


## Fosihas

,     ,   1   .

----------

1     .

----------

,       !!!

----------

,          ,  ,       1  ?

----------


## Bhb

1    ,   1    ?

----------


## Fosihas

.

----------


## Bhb

:
     Excel-. ,     
 , .

----------


## john_fed

> ,          ,  ,       1  ?


     ,           . 
              .

----------

, ,        ...
    1:     ,     , ..         ,   1 ( ),   ()      .   , , ,        ,        ,    .



> 1     .


 ,   ,   ?

----------


## Taisa

,  -    Excel?        1,   Excel,      ?

----------

-    Excel. -    ,      xls     .
.  1 ( ..      )     (,   ..).      (  )   .          .    . ..                  ,     .  -          ,  -           .

----------


## PJ7

**,  ,    , !




> 


 



> ,   ,   ?

----------


## john_fed

,  , .    .  

     .      .         .     . 
1C. 
     ,     ,     1     .
    . 
,    .       .

----------

*PJ7*, 
 ,     .     .  1    ,    ,    ,         ...   21                  .     ,  ...

*john_fed*, 
          .   ,               ,                  (.. , ,  ..)
     1      (),        (     ).
        .      ,             .         : 1.   ()  2.   (  ,   ).     3.   .      3       2
       -     .
             (         ).   :   " ". ..            ( ).       ,            .            (    -     +   )        ,    .
 ,       ,     .

----------


## john_fed

.
          .   
           . 
 ,     . 

   .         ,   428 .        2005.     .    ,     ,     .        ,   .     ?

----------


## john_fed

,   ,   .   ?

----------

.   , ,         .         .      ,   ,       .         ,    ,    "   ".      .     ,    .         ,  11 .    ,    ,   : 210=211+212+213    .   ,   ,   .   ,         ,   .     ,      ,  428, ...

----------

.      123, 127, 128 . ..  ,       30  ,       . 428        .           (  11   -  ).   ,       -         ...

----------


## john_fed

,      ,    .     ,        ,     ,         ,    .       .  
  ,         ,     ,          ,       . 
  ,    .    ,     .  

   .
         ,           ,         ? 
        ?

----------

(     ).     .  , ,  ,   ...?         .     ,       -  .         ,       ,  -     .        ...
    ,     .

  :        . ..     ,         -    .

         -      .         .     -      ,  ,     .
 :       :   -  ,         .  -  ,   ...

----------


## Bhb

,     -             Excel      xml,      e-mail,    .
ttu@74.ru

----------

1     Excel,    ( 1     ). ,        ,         XML .

----------


## john_fed

> :       :   -  ,         .  -  ,   ...


,     ,   ,      .   . 
  ,        ,   ,  ,    .

----------

-   -   .       ...

----------

!

  ,  ( )          ()?

----------

3    ,     ...

----------


## john_fed

> -   -   .       ...


   ,            .    ,   ,    .       .

----------

?        ?

----------

,     .128  1:  3,      , .,    1    3.

----------


## YUM

. ,   ? 
!   ,        ( )        ? 
  XML! EXCEL -! 
       ,  ,    ,      -   .  ,       XML-.
 2004   ,  2006 -  .  -  DVD.
  ?

----------


## DARK_VAN

> ,     .128  1:  3,      , .,    1    3.


 !
      1:  3,     ?
       (  )  ...

----------

1C             .      .           (   ,  ,     1).




> . ,   ? 
> !   ,        ( )        ?


   .           .       , ,   -      .    -   .         ,          ?          .
          ,                , .     (         2005 )   (  -  ) **  . ..    (    )      .          .    -            .        ,            . (     ,     ,     ).




> XML! EXCEL -! 
>        ,  ,    ,      -   .  ,       XML-.
>  2004   ,  2006 -  .  -  DVD.
>   ?


 .    - . XML -       .        .       XML  ?

----------


## john_fed

> 1C             .      .           (   ,  ,     1).


                 FREPORT.     : 
       ( ,   )      3.   ,      FREPORT   ?

----------

.      FReport   , ..     **            .
          .      FReport     (         ) ..        .
 ,    ,   ,               -     .

----------

34: "   .           ." ,    -    ,         ,      .

----------

?
   25      ...

----------

,  , :   "" 25 ,  ",       ".
 -? 
   -   (37)  .

----------

?
"" -     ,   -             .

      " "  .     **     .

   ...     ,  .         .   :Smilie:

----------

,        -  ,    ,     :Smilie: .      - ,    :Smilie: .

----------


## _

1,     
      .
   .
  xml       .
             ,      .
         -             .

----------

,  -,   ,    .              .
 -        skif@fintech.ru  ,     .

----------

1   ?
    !

----------

"   " (  ,    )           ().    .

----------


## Ed2005

,         1,       ,       "   " (PASS_UN.ERT). , 1     200 (221, 227, 230),     .  1     ( ),        .    ,   .

----------

.        .                , ..         ...

----------

- . .
(24) " ( 1     )." afaik,   1      (  )   .    .  ,      :Smilie: . 
(13) "  1 ( ..      )     (,   ..).      (  )   . "   -  . 1     (txt, dbf, xml, xls) -     ( ) .     -   .         " "?

----------

(46,47)   -    ,   ? ,  - ...   -?  :Smilie:

----------

1.      ,       .      1  .

----------


## _

> 1.      ,       .      1  .


  ,           200   ,      ,               , -        . ,    ,             -   .         ,      (1,   ).   ,               ,     .

----------

,    .       .       (     ).     ,    !!!    .     .       "    " ,   , .   ,         (   , , ,     - )  .    : -  , -   .

----------


## _

.
               . 
   , -       .                   .         ,       .

----------

,       -  ...    .

----------

54,  ,     -    ?  :Smilie:

----------

.   .      .   ?

----------

(46) -       ?

----------

.     ,     ,          -    .

----------

.       - ?

----------

"-" .     XML.  DBF   .

----------

,   ,     .     ,              2007      .      .     .      -  .        ,    ,           ,    .         (   :Frown:  ),         .

----------

,    .      .  , , ,       ,    .  (skif@fintech.ru)
       , ..    -     .       ,  .

----------


## Lacrimosa

http://vladivostok.roskazna.ru/page/3388

----------


## sneIlIok

!
  3.3.47
    . . 
   042(  )  :
    117(   )>11712( )-         , -  ?    ?

----------

.                .       -  .

         .            .             -    .    -         ,       .

       ,   - .

----------


## sneIlIok

.     ,              ,                 ?
                  ,
                 ?

----------

.    -  .   -     "".          .   -   .                  .

----------


## sneIlIok

,        ?
            ?

----------

.
            -         .

 ,   !   :yes:

----------


## sneIlIok

> .


        ? 
            ""    ?

----------

,                  .

----------


## sneIlIok

> ,                  .


  ,  ... :yes: 
 ...

----------

:
1.     ,        .         -   "4",   -  ,     (   "2").
          "1"  .
2.         ,    .     ,  -        -      .
3.  1  -  -         ,  1    -        "".
4.            -  ,     ,    .         .

----------

" 1  -  -         "
 .  , .     .

----------

